# Hello everybody



## Five_bees (Jan 11, 2016)

Welcome and good luck on the mile-high bees!
Come back and post some photos of the hives when they are going strong.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome. From a fellow 4-H advisor.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Welcome, from your neck of the woods


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Hope all goes well for you and your bees.


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

Welcome from the Florida Panhandle. I'd make the suggestion to go with two hives of the same type just for ease of transferring frames if the need arises. Good Luck.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome 69!


----------

